# 10" speakers vs. 12"



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

So I've recently come into (8) 10" speakers. They're Eminence Ramrods and by all accounts they're supposed to be pretty balanced across the eq spectrum with a lot of jam all around. So I'm going to build an 8x10 cabinet, because I believe there's no success like excess. I have very limited experience with 10's, I've run my 4x12 for years. What I'm wondering is what can I expect with a big group of 10's compared to a smaller group of 12's? Bigger cabinet volume taken into account, closed back, about 1000 cm2 more cone area than (4) 12's, etc. More bass, less? Any general ideas about the pros and cons of a wall of 10's?

Also, I won't be tackling this build likely until spring, but when I do I'm going to try to keep the weight in the ballpark of a 4x12. Throwing around some early design ideas and I think it can be done without sacrificing much in the way of strength. Might be using some different materials to accomplish this. Should be a fun project in any case!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I used to own a Fender Super Six up until the mid '80's. It was a beast with six 10" alnico speakers in a single open back cab.

Unfortunately, it was a beast to transport, and get up/down stairways.

Have you considered two separate 4x10 cabs. Most 4x10 amps and cabs that I have heard, sound pretty damn good.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I have considered 2 4x10s but I really like the design of these... gotta go with the overkill on this one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Please post pics when you're done!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Budda said:


> Please post pics when you're done!


I'll do up a good build thread when the time comes. Should be fun!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the day i had an 8x8 cab that was pretty cool. until it caught fire. then it was hot.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Lol


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would try and find an old 8x10 Traynor cabinet and swap out the speakers for yours.
Seems like a better plan then trying to make a cabinet.
Unless you can do that stuff easily them go for it.

G.
I ran a Traynor Bass 8x10 cabinet for a few years. Got it at the same time as the guitar player got his 4x12 open back Traynor cabinet.
Don't ask how it sounded cause I really don't remember.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Lol I hear ya. I've got a full workshop so putting a cab together shouldn't prove too difficult.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

garrettdavis275 said:


> I have considered 2 4x10s but I really like the design of these... gotta go with the overkill on this one.
> 
> View attachment 17786
> View attachment 17787





Tone Chaser said:


> I used to own a Fender Super Six up until the mid '80's. It was a beast with six 10" alnico speakers in a single open back cab.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was a beast to transport, and get up/down stairways.
> 
> Have you considered two separate 4x10 cabs. Most 4x10 amps and cabs that I have heard, sound pretty damn good.


I would go with the two 4 x 10's and build them in suck a way that you cam-lock the two cabinets together with a connector plug to connect them electrically. That way, you will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I would go with the two 4 x 10's and build them in suck a way that you cam-lock the two cabinets together with a connector plug to connect them electrically. That way, you will have the best of both worlds.


Yup totally got its merits as well but I'm settled on the direction for this project. I've got all the weights and dimensions figured out so it will weigh almost exactly the same as an Orange 4x12, about 1" shallower and 8" taller. I'm 29 and fit, the weight and portability is a non-issue, so this is gonna be an 8x10. Just curious if anyone has any relevant experience with the old Traynor's or Marshall's. Even running their amp thru an Ampeg fridge or things of that nature? Thinking there might be some pretty godly tones to be enjoyed with so many speakers and the huge cabinet volume.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

With that many speakers how do you get the impedance right?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a super six here as well....6 x 10's, in one word.......presence!!.....lots of presence. Enjoy.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> With that many speakers how do you get the impedance right?


Wire them in seperate banks of parallel speakers, and then chain the banks together in series. (16||16||16||16)+(16||16||16||16) will yield an 8 ohm load.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll wait until your back gives out and buy the whole lot off you for cheap. ;-)

Actually, whatever floats your boat. It'll likely sound glorious anyway, and that's what it's all about.

Nice haul, but I think I'd be making several smaller cabs so that I had choices of what and how many to use.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with where Garrett's going. Sonically, the larger 810 should sound different than a pair of 410s. A lot to work to find out, but for the sake of science I'm curious. 

I often toyed with the idea of a 4X8 cabinet (unlike Garrett, I'm mid 50s and broken down). I'm of the belief that it isn't as much the size of the speakers but the arrangement of the speakers in the box that gives a 4Xn it's sound. Four speakers doing the same thing and interfering with each other is more important than whether they are 8 or 12 inch speakers. There isn't a large variety of 8" drivers so I've never pulled the trigger - my 112 and 212 cabs get me by.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

^^^ exactly my thoughts


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I often toyed with the idea of a 4X8 cabinet


I know a bass player who uses 8's in a few different configurations and he always sounds incredible. It's a very cool idea.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

A buddy of mine has a blues deville 410. Heavy and awkward as it only has a top handle. I admire your commitment to the 810.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since Ramrods are British voiced, inside that massive closed back cab should make for an interesting sound.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Indeed, my friends! Sometimes ya just gotta turn your back on practicality and go wild. And I mean really, how many times am I gonna be able to play thru a closed back 8x10 as a guitar rig? I must be bold lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For lugging purposes, certainly think in terms of the weight and size. But for tonal purposes, consider that you have many options as far as dividing up the cab space, and use of ports.

For instance, why not have part of the cab house 6 tens, and another part house two? Or maybe 3, 3, and 2? IN other words, you can use "sub-cabs" and ports to achieve your desired tone.

Finally, I'll also point out that a side-firing 8 on each side of the cab is helpful to bandmates.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

In the '80's, I could no longer fit the Super Six into a vehicle. I was still strong enough to move it at the time. I had a muscle car and a K car. I made the switch to Fender Concert 410, 210, and Roland JC77 with the two 10". I used combinations of those amps for performing. They generated a very dominant presence for the outlaw country and rock I was playing at the time.

I still wish I had that big beast.

I wish I still had all those amps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Y'know, there is also nothing preventing a person from making a convertible cab. Imagine a pair of 4 x 10" with a sort of open bottom. The two cabs can either be clamped together to make one 8x10, or have a bottom clamped to one of the cabs for a more luggable 4x10, or a bottom clamped to each of the 4x10 cabs where one wants two cabs spaced apart or simply need a second cab for a bandmate.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

mhammer said:


> For lugging purposes, certainly think in terms of the weight and size. But for tonal purposes, consider that you have many options as far as dividing up the cab space, and use of ports.
> 
> For instance, why not have part of the cab house 6 tens, and another part house two? Or maybe 3, 3, and 2? IN other words, you can use "sub-cabs" and ports to achieve your desired tone.
> 
> Finally, I'll also point out that a side-firing 8 on each side of the cab is helpful to bandmates.


Sweet jesus... the 8's would be cool as hell. The subdivided cab idea is good too, in fact in Traynor's old YC810 the bracing they used was almost exactly like that. Where most 4x12 cabs use a post fastened between the baffle and back the Traynor had... well they had this...










So that's pretty much all the way to a convertible cab already. It'd be easy to work off that same design, just introduce a little more functionality to it.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Sweet jesus... the 8's would be cool as hell. The subdivided cab idea is good too, in fact in Traynor's old YC810 the bracing they used was almost exactly like that. Where most 4x12 cabs use a post fastened between the baffle and back the Traynor had... well they had this...
> 
> View attachment 17860
> 
> ...


What are the large bolts on the top and bottom for?

Looks like at least 40 plus screws just to hold the back on.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I had one of these way back when... I do not remember the shelving. But I bought it second hand, and it was a long time ago...



garrettdavis275 said:


> View attachment 17860


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Wileyone said:


> What are the large bolts on the top and bottom for?


Not sure but it might be some sort of coupling mechanism for stacking or transport?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Didn't marshall make an 810 as well?


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Budda said:


> Didn't marshall make an 810 as well?


Sure did. Pretty sure it was called the 1980 speaker cab and came in two different widths, one for short heads and one for standard. They're built like an Ampeg fridge. Two vertical rows of 4.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Wileyone said:


> What are the large bolts on the top and bottom for?
> Looks like at least 40 plus screws just to hold the back on.


Im pretty sure the large bolts where to fasten a dolly with wheels on the bottom and the Amp head on top would also have
the appropriate bolt to latch it down.
I seem to remember my old 8x10 bass cabinet had a removable dolly on the bottom.
G.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I know if I had a cab that big I'd be looking for a set gig where I could leave it there as a house cabinet. Only have to move it once!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I know if I had a cab that big I'd be looking for a set gig where I could leave it there as a house cabinet. Only have to move it once!


I guarantee it won't weigh more than a heavy 4x12. Got this shit on lockdown!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My 50W 2x12 combo is more than heavy enough for me. I think it's 76 pounds or something stupid like that. Way more than my 22 watt head and 1x15 cab together


----------

